# Info on darkroom supplies



## hmcdowell (Mar 12, 2011)

i would like to set up my own dark room. I worked in a darkroom in college about 9 years ago and remember very little but what I do remember is that I really enjoyed it and would like to get back into it.

Where can i a find an enlarger for under $150? Any brand name better then other? i looked on craigslist and ebay, didn't really find much of anything. I don't really like buying things off the net. Would like to find a store or someone local if I can (Eire, PA or Ashtabula, Ohio area).

Thanks


----------



## ann (Mar 12, 2011)

that is a hard one.  THe school where i work has several extra b22's and could part with one for that amount, including lens negative carrier. but not shipping.  The biggest expense with shipping would be the baseboard as it would be best to take it apart. But shipping would run about 50 dollars ( am just quessing here). If interested pm me and on monday when i go into to teach my evening class i can see what we could do.


----------



## Images (Mar 14, 2011)

Check out Craigs List.
In my area there is darkroom equip. on it constantly and some really good deals.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 16, 2011)

There is alot of equipment on ebay.  You can limit auction locations to areas close to you.  Enter your zip code and pick a distance.  This way you can check out the equipment and pick it up yourself.  Shipping on an enlarger can be pricey.  I think smaller camera stores will probably stay away from darkroom gear.  As there is no longer a big market for it.  For what they could sell it for, the proffit potential is not worth the floor space it would take up.  www.keh.com has a good selection.  And they are very very trustworthy!  They are about the biggest, if not the biggest used gear retailer there is!  But that would cost you shipping for something from them.


----------



## image8 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a Beseler 67CS enlarger for sale. It has a dichro color head. It takes 35mm and 2 1/4 film (not sure if I have the soft box for that size). Nikkor 2.8 lens, lens board, negative carrier 35mm, slide carrier 35mm, Saunders 11x14 4 blade adjustable easel, a borderless easel, Patterson grain focuser, 8x10 processing trays, safe light, print tongs, instruction manuals. It's in great shape. Someone is selling a new one on ebay for $499. I will take $150.00 for everything because no one wants to buy them and I'd just like to get rid of it. KEH is in my area today buying equipment and I called them and B&H and Adorama none of them buy used darkroom equipment. I can email you pictures. I can get as close to you as Pittsburgh probably in April or June. The shipping for the one on ebay is $80.00 to give you some idea. I can weigh mine and see what the cost would be.


----------



## trojancast (Mar 20, 2011)

For new, check out freestylephoto on the net.  For used, try Kijiji.  Also, contact a local photo club to see if anyone is selling their gear.


----------

